# Wa Handle project to Sakimaru Takobiki



## JoonasA (Nov 21, 2018)

Hi,

I signed in to a Wa Handle course which is held here in Helsinki, Finland.
The idea of the course was to order a blade and of course to build a Wa Handle for it.
I ordered this beautiful 270mm Shirogami 2 Sakimaru Takobiki blade by Yuzou Tani.

Here are some pics of the blade and of the handle project and the complete knife. I’m very pleased of the outcome since it’s my first DIY handle.


----------



## Gjackson98 (Nov 21, 2018)

good job on the handle!


----------



## PappaG (Nov 21, 2018)

Really nice.


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 22, 2018)

Very attractive knife and handle, good job!


----------



## JoBone (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice work, what did you use to chamfer the edges? That tends to be what most folks find the most challenging.


----------



## mack (Nov 26, 2018)

Wow! Nice work, man!

Mack.


----------



## JoonasA (Nov 26, 2018)

JoBone said:


> Nice work, what did you use to chamfer the edges? That tends to be what most folks find the most challenging.



Thanks.
I measured it carefully from all the sides starting from ends so that I would have even amount of angle with the overall tapering of the handle.
I drew lines with a pencil and was super careful on the belt grinder. In other words I proceeded very very slowly and carefully.
Obviously as this was made in a Wa handle course, I got valuable tips from the teacher (AKA Hoshisumo in this forum) 

Next rehandling project is a 180mm Deba.
Will be posting pics of that project too.

-Joonas


----------



## matchplay18 (Feb 6, 2019)

JoonasA said:


> Thanks.
> I measured it carefully from all the sides starting from ends so that I would have even amount of angle with the overall tapering of the handle.
> I drew lines with a pencil and was super careful on the belt grinder. In other words I proceeded very very slowly and carefully.
> Obviously as this was made in a Wa handle course, I got valuable tips from the teacher (AKA Hoshisumo in this forum)
> ...


Hello very nice handle. Just wanted to add my 2 cents I have been making handles for a very long time. Thru the years I have used many different methods to create the chamfer. Do you have access to a table saw and taper jig?? Or do you have access to a router table 45 to 30 degree chamfer bit depending on your objective. Tapered or straight handles are the easiest. Tang holes I have used the dowel system quite often it is a good place to start since you are just cutting your teeth it does add a few extra steps. Of course all that said it much easier if you have the ability and access to the equipment needed. Nice job I like what you did.


----------

